# NJ food handler worked with hepatitis A infection; 27 confirmed sick, 1 dead



## daveomak.fs (Aug 27, 2019)

* NJ food handler worked with hepatitis A infection; 27 confirmed sick, 1 dead*
By News Desk on Aug 27, 2019 12:05 am A food handler infected with hepatitis A who worked at New Jersey’s Mendham Golf and Tennis Club is likely responsible for 27 illnesses including one death. The outbreak, traced to the infected food handler who worked at the Mendham Township club between June 9 and June 30, was first reported in an advisory letter sent...  Continue Reading


----------

